# Performance mods for my 2008 SE-R?



## NickinAround (Sep 13, 2008)

Sup guys? New member of the Nissan club here, and I was wondering what kind of aftermarket there is for the 2008 SE-R, it's not a Spec-V but I'm loving this car and it's a quick little sucker stock.

I'm specifically looking for Turbo Kits for this model? Me and my friend in his 06 Evo decided to open up his car and took it down 83 at like 2 in the morning and obviously I couldn't keep up with him, but I held my own in not getting completely blown away but I noticed the governor kicks on at 129 and what's the procedure for getting that out? 

Thanks for any help you guys could provide, if you could give me a list of a good cold air intake and turbo kits stuff like that, I'd really appreciate it as I can't seem to find to much. I'm proud to be an owner of such a nice car.


----------



## bobbychet (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah me too!
Maybe just to drop it an inch or so.
thanks,Bobby


----------



## FFDRFT200 (Nov 11, 2005)

NickinAround said:


> Sup guys? New member of the Nissan club here, and I was wondering what kind of aftermarket there is for the 2008 SE-R, it's not a Spec-V but I'm loving this car and it's a quick little sucker stock.
> 
> I'm specifically looking for Turbo Kits for this model? Me and my friend in his 06 Evo decided to open up his car and took it down 83 at like 2 in the morning and obviously I couldn't keep up with him, but I held my own in not getting completely blown away but I noticed the governor kicks on at 129 and what's the procedure for getting that out?
> 
> Thanks for any help you guys could provide, if you could give me a list of a good cold air intake and turbo kits stuff like that, I'd really appreciate it as I can't seem to find to much. I'm proud to be an owner of such a nice car.


well jus a spot of advice, if your gona turbo it dont waste your money on buying a CAI as it will be essentially useless once you do turbo it 
i dont see any reason why the turbo kits for the 06 and lower wouldnt work, it is still a qr25 after all. may need a different downpipe though


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

The QR in the B16 is different from the QR in the B15s. There aren't any current B16 T/C kits as of yet. There are a couple undergoing R&D. There is ONE person who did adapt the Treadstone kit to his B16 (Spec-V).

Installing treadstone kit on my 07... - MSV

There's more to it then just changing the downpipe. However, it is SPECULATED that the CVT could not handle boost very well. 

As far as other mods are concerned there are K-Sport coilovers and some lowering springs available for the B16. As well as an Injen CAI available.


----------

